# Log lifting tongs



## rancher2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just added a boom to my wood splitter to lift the heavy logs. Does any one have any pictures of homemade lifting tongs they made for their boom. I am not wanting to spend 500 or 600 hundred dollars for the larger sized tongs.


----------



## showrguy (Feb 9, 2010)

check out northern tool, don't buy the small ones, the hooks are'nt/were'nt angled right.......
i've had the big ones for about 10 years now and they have deffinately seen some abuse hooked up to my backhoe for moving/lifting very heavy logs......
work great !!!


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 9, 2010)

Another vote for the Northern tool tongs.

I have two complaints with them though.

They come with some seriously dull points, and need the sidegrinder taken to 'em right outta the box or they slip.

The frickin paint on 'em turns a Putrid Purple/Barf Magenta color after a couple years. It holds up really well though. Just uglier than hell and another thing to put on the to do list.

Seriously though the things are kinda impressive for cheapo NT tongs.
They have put up with me abusing them just fine so far.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Suz (Feb 10, 2010)

rancher2 said:


> Just added a boom to my wood splitter to lift the heavy logs. Does any one have any pictures of homemade lifting tongs they made for their boom. I am not wanting to spend 500 or 600 hundred dollars for the larger sized tongs.



I would suggest searching CL for "log tongs". I just happened to find a set that was only 15 miles away from me for $40!!! This guy had some smaller ones that I should have gotten while I was at it.
If you want I could check to see if he still has them, but I think they were only 16 inch.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Feb 10, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> I like the Northern tongs too. I had a pair of the 23 inch and they worked great....but the wood is grabbed cut end to cut end.....not around the log like is the usual practice when skidding logs. When used cut end to cut end tongs get a great bite on the flat surface of the chunk.
> 
> 
> I've now got a set of the largest Northern tongs...I believe they are the 32 inch: http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...00307445?cm_sp=Xsells-_-Manual-_-Product Page
> ...



I was under the impression these were only to be used for dragging and on ground use. Was I misllead on this? Thanks for any insight, Kevin


----------



## avalancher (Feb 10, 2010)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> I was under the impression these were only to be used for dragging and on ground use. Was I misllead on this? Thanks for any insight, Kevin



Right, their intended use is not for lifting, and because of that I think it would be prudent to NOT stand under a log and tie your boot when using them.But like everything else,they have their intended use and what they work great for, and in this case they were great for lifting logs into trailers, on to splitters, etc.
Like Dingerdote said, give em a good point right out of the box to make sure they are grabbing good and stay out from under the load.I have a 24 incher from NT, and it works great.


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Feb 10, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Another vote for the Northern tool tongs.
> 
> I have two complaints with them though.
> 
> ...



Dingeryote hit the nail on the head on all accounts. I've had mine about 2 years ,and after using them, would pay twice as much for them. Love mine.


----------



## endmill (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pictures*

Would like to see some pictures of it. I think that is a better way to go than a log lift.


----------



## crashagn (Feb 10, 2010)

rancher2 said:


> Just added a boom to my wood splitter to lift the heavy logs. Does any one have any pictures of homemade lifting tongs they made for their boom. I am not wanting to spend 500 or 600 hundred dollars for the larger sized tongs.



Got mine from NorthernTool.. Ohh not to be used for overhead lifting. I di sharpen the points up on mine

Picture as requested:


----------



## gwiley (Feb 10, 2010)

At the risk of a hi-jack...

I have been playing with the idea of getting a crane for the back of the PU like the one in crashagn's post. What do you guys have to say about them? How high do they lift without the winch (can they clear the tailgate on an f350 4x4)?


----------



## crashagn (Feb 10, 2010)

gwiley said:


> At the risk of a hi-jack...
> 
> I have been playing with the idea of getting a crane for the back of the PU like the one in crashagn's post. What do you guys have to say about them? How high do they lift without the winch (can they clear the tailgate on an f350 4x4)?



I looked at purchasing 1 but after looking at them i would have it destroyed. I built mine to my own specs. Itll bottom the leafs when lifting. If something breaks itll be the soft hitch pins that break that raise/lower the boom. Easily replaceable to get a job done instead of having to replace bolts through the frame or worst.


----------



## hoogie (Feb 10, 2010)

Got mine from tractor supply "tsc" work great....but everyone is right go with the larger ones...


----------



## headleyj (Feb 10, 2010)

I got both sets of tongs from Northern tool - I use them both. They're both bent now too. Sharpen the points with a grinder when you get them and use away. Be prepared to cuss if you bend them - they're REAL fun to hammer back straight


----------



## hoogie (Feb 10, 2010)

oh i forgot, mine have replaceable tips also, when ya just cant grind em anymore you can buy new ones. there held in place with C clips


----------



## Suz (Feb 10, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Right, their intended use is not for lifting, and because of that I think it would be prudent to NOT stand under a log and tie your boot when using them.But like everything else,they have their intended use and what they work great for, and in this case they were great for lifting logs into trailers, on to splitters, etc.
> Like Dingerdote said, give em a good point right out of the box to make sure they are grabbing good and stay out from under the load.I have a 24 incher from NT, and it works great.


There are skidding tongs and lifting tongs. Each is different by the angle of the points. Plus the lifting tongs are heavier. (And more expensive.)
Just go to Bailey's http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=17996L&catID= and check them out. They are certified for overhead lifting.


----------



## pat_58 (Feb 10, 2010)

rancher2 said:


> Just added a boom to my wood splitter to lift the heavy logs. Does any one have any pictures of homemade lifting tongs they made for their boom. I am not wanting to spend 500 or 600 hundred dollars for the larger sized tongs.



here are tongs i made. use them to lift logs into my truck with a truck crane. i regularly lift about 200 lbs with no problems. i lift just high enough to get onto the tailgate. max capacity is about a 24" log. grab on the cut ends only.

pat.


----------



## rancher2 (Feb 10, 2010)

pat_58 said:


> here are tongs i made. use them to lift logs into my truck with a truck crane. i regularly lift about 200 lbs with no problems. i lift just high enough to get onto the tailgate. max capacity is about a 24" log. grab on the cut ends only.
> 
> pat.


Thanks Pat this is what I am looking for is some pictures of the homemade ones instead of the bought ones.


----------



## gwiley (Feb 10, 2010)

Pat thanks for the pictures, rep to you for inspiring me to get a welder. Every time I talk myself down from the purchase someone shows me something that would be really great to build.


----------



## pat_58 (Feb 10, 2010)

to add a little more to the detail, it is made of 1/4", and the spikes are 3/8". i had trouble at first envisioning how the thing would pivot and how the angle of the spikes would end up when open. so i made a mock up of scrap pieces of plywood first to test it, then built from that. at the time, northern had a pair i wanted for $70. but, i had a bunch of steel kicking around my garage waiting to be cut up and welded. soooo..... 

thank you for the kind words.

pat.


----------



## Pilot (Feb 11, 2010)

As soon as I find my camera, I'll post some pics of my homemade tongs.


----------



## avalancher (Feb 11, 2010)

Suz said:


> There are skidding tongs and lifting tongs. Each is different by the angle of the points. Plus the lifting tongs are heavier. (And more expensive.)
> Just go to Bailey's http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=17996L&catID= and check them out. They are certified for overhead lifting.



Right.They are different,but boy are you paying for that "certified" for lifting.Five hundred bucks!Ill stick to my skidding tongs and stay out from under it.So far they have never dropped anything on my melon.


----------



## olyman (Feb 11, 2010)

was heading to mo, to pick up a gene. guy in area had a set of tongs on ebay--bought them,and when pickup up gene--picked up tongs---he never had used them. but i asked where he got them. whoever the sawmill co is in kscity, they have them on hand--we stopped to look at sawmills,and seen them stacked on a pallet, he said they charged 125.00......ive used mine for three years, and they are TOUGH!!!! have lifted a 48 inch dia ash--green, 24 inches long, and they dont even move in the bow area--serious. they are of some type of forging, as there are part lines up the sides of the bow area. and they came already sharpened!!!! wayyy good investment. way they are built,should last forever--


----------



## showrguy (Feb 11, 2010)

i got an email from northern today, they are now 15 percent off (sale)....
i am certain i've lifted logs/trees well over 2000 lbs. with mine many times and they just keep on tikin..


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 12, 2010)

I built my tongs out of scrap rebar. I've using them for 6 years now with no problems


----------



## Beefie (Feb 12, 2010)

DeAvilaTree said:


> I built my tongs out of scrap rebar. I've using them for 6 years now with no problems



Were is the :camera: I would like to see this.

Beefie


----------



## Beefie (Feb 12, 2010)

These were made out of ice tongs work really good.


Beefie


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll get you some pics Beefie. Nice splitter by the way


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's my tongs


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 13, 2010)

Alright I screwed that up. Now I'm cookin


----------



## Greenthorn (Feb 13, 2010)

Ebay pair...

http://cgi.ebay.com/FOREST-READY-LO...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a6fbf4f9


----------

